# Please help!! .. Need to purchase a laptop urgently ..



## vishal12 (Aug 22, 2012)

1) *What is your budget? *  --  35 K .. can extend it to 38k max.. 


2) *What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen or Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen ... was thinking of getting a light weight one .. ~ 2 kg.. but not sure whether i will get a good one in this budget 

Wish i could get an i5 .. can upgrade the RAM when needed. 

Thinking of..

 Lenovo G580 (59-324061) Laptop 3rd Gen Core i5/4GB/500 GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

HP ProBook 4430s (2nd Gen Core i5) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN NP300E5X-S01IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1GB Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

HP 2000 2116TU Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/2GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


..but not able to decide which one to purchase.. 
I liked *HP ProBook 4430s * because of its lightweight and looks .. but don't know if it'll support photoshop or not. .. 


3) *Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*

Nothing as such ..


*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
*

.. sometimes HD movies and bit of Photoshop (CS5) at times .. not interested in  gaming. 

I am in Ranchi ..was thinking of getting it locally .. also suggest where to buy from .. online/locally 

Please.. any suggestion is welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 22, 2012)

from the above mentioned laptop, go for HP G6 or HP 2000. if OS is not a problem for you. can't say about lenovo, though build quality is really good. don't go for 2nd gen processor.


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 22, 2012)

So is HP ProBook 4430s a strict no no?  .. i liked its looks and light weight 

Is HP 2000 2116TU better than HP Pavilion G6-2005AX? 

And how is this Samsung NP300E5X? is has 750 gb hard-disk?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 23, 2012)

if you use photoshop just as a hobby, pick the ProBook. Else check for 3rd gen Core i5 based laptop from HP, Lenovo & Samsung but those will weight around 2.5kg. Skip the 2005ax if you are not into games.


----------



## Drughi (Aug 23, 2012)

I will recoment you Acer Aspire M3 Great laptop, very thin&light with GT640m and optical drive


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you Sam. 

@ Drughi - Acer Aspire M3 is shown as 55k in flipkart .. not in my budget


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi everyone .. 

I went to the local HP world today ..  the HP Pavilion 2000-2116 TU was priced 35989/-   .. and and HP G6 2005 AX at 34500/-

At another shop I bargained the HP G6-2005 AX to 33400.. there they said 2005 AX is having* 2 years ADP warranty *.. I have to go to the website and register for it.. is it true? Because the local HP world did say anything as such..  here HP 2000-2116 is priced at 35000 almost everywhere and then 1500 for another 2gb RAM upgrade as the laptop comes with only 2gb RAM .. 

I am getting HP Probook 14'' at around 35.5k - i5 -2nd generation
Here Lenovo G580 is 33,800 .. and if I don't take the crappy gift hamper ..I'll get it for 33,300.

Please tell me if the 2 years ADP in 2005 AX is true ..

And suggest me which one should I go for.. HP 2005 AX or Lenovo G580 ,, and any other suggestions


----------



## RON28 (Aug 24, 2012)

ofcourse HP laptop has ADP service like Dell, and lenovo G580 is also good to be consider.


----------



## duke123 (Aug 24, 2012)

HP G6 2005AX had additional 2 years warranty ...but that offer has expired on august 15th...dont know any new offer has come....


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 24, 2012)

If the warranty period of 2 yrs offer expired in HP 2005 AX .. should i go for lenovo g580 for 33.3k? or 2005 ax is still a better option at 34k? I will just use photoshop at times.. and watch HD movies.. not much interested in gaming.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ lenovo. for small games Intel HD4000 is more than sufficient.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2012)

Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN will suffice all your needs.


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you Sam, aroraanant  ..

Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN looks great and is also light weight.. but no usb 3.0 and only 2 usb ports..  is it metallic finish on the front?
Lenovo g580 is good but heavy.. available at 33.5 k here
HP Probook 4430  - it is available at around 35k here .. It  looks good and weighs around 2 kg .. but again i5 - 2nd generation

I have a lenovo y 560, core i5, bought 2 years back. I am quite happy with its performance though it has problem in its hinges and its heavy. I have to commute almost everyday with the laptop. So I am thinking of replacing it with a lighter one with a similar performance (overall performance, not in terms of gaming). ..

So still confused.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2012)

vishal12 said:


> HP Probook 4430  - it is available at around 35k here .. It  looks good and weighs around 2 kg .. but again i5 - 2nd generation



2nd gen is fine for photoshop. only in modern games does HD3000 fail.


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 25, 2012)

Any opinion about this laptop?

HCL AE1V3232-I 1024 Series Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HCL Notebook

there is 3 yrs mcafee + 3 yrs warranty if i register before 31st Aug... it looks good .. & since it is 14' it should weigh less.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2012)

14" doesn't mean less weight and avoid HCL. nobody buys HCL except the ignorant ones. moreover don't get lured by mcafee offers. avast antivirus works lot better and is free.


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN has 3 usb ports as per - NP300E5X-A01IN - GALLERY | SAMSUNG India
but no usb 3 , weighs 2.3kg .. i like its looks a lot 

Lenovo G580 has everything I need, but weigh 2.6 kg 

HP Probook 4430 is i5 2nd gen, has 1 usb 3.0 ... weighs 2 kg.   but 2 gb Ram.

So, i am thinking of going for Probook 4430, please tell me if I'm wrong about my decision..

There is 1 unused slot in Probook 4430, so also suggest me about the RAM upgrade.. i have no idea about it.. can i install 2 gb + 4gb? will it be better for the laptop? or 4 gb is more than enough and all i need to get is 2gb RAM. I don't have much idea about these things ..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2012)

^^ 4GB is sufficient. even 2GB is sufficient for most.


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have changed my mind  .... have decided to go for a 3rd gen i5. Cuz I think it'll be more future proof, ya? 

Want to go for  NP300E5X-A01IN .. but i have 2 questions.  Lenovo G580 is the second option because of its weight. 

1. Is its build quality better than the lenovo g580? Read somewhere that the keyboard is too plasticky  .. and the spacebar is weak.

2. Is its screen/display better than lenovo g580's?

I am purchasing it on this Wednesday .. so please give your replies before that..

Thanks


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 27, 2012)

no one viewing this thread?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 27, 2012)

vishal12 said:


> Have changed my mind  .... have decided to go for a 3rd gen i5. Cuz I think it'll be more future proof, ya?
> 
> Want to go for  NP300E5X-A01IN .. but i have 2 questions.  Lenovo G580 is the second option because of its weight.
> 
> ...


lenovo has good looks.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2012)

vishal12 said:


> 1. Is its build quality better than the lenovo g580? Read somewhere that the keyboard is too plasticky  .. and the spacebar is weak.



better gets a hands on. have used old Samsung laptops not new ones.



vishal12 said:


> 2. Is its screen/display better than lenovo g580's?



this is a tricky one. all laptop manufacturer (even Samsung) uses screen from its own subsidiary as well as other screen manufacturers (LG, CMO, AU, etc). But matte display = less bright. this is true for all laptops so if you can get a hands on, check what is the maximum brightness.


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 31, 2012)

Purchased NP300E5X-A01IN today @ 34k including backpack. It's good for the price bracket but no usb3.0 and the mouse pad is not so comfortable to use. 
The dealer told me that there is a 2 year warranty till 31st of August when registered. Anyone of you people know about this or the dealer just lied to me?  I am not able to register till now.. 

I thought 2 years warranty for a core i5 3rd gen lappi @ 34 k is a good deal. Or i had the option to go for Lenovo G580 at 33k  

Please guys .. tell me if there is such an offer going on ..

Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2012)

AFAIK, samsung offers 2yr (1yr extra) warranty on all laptop and there is no specific deadline. check flipkart they have given the proper steps to claim warranty. BTW congrats and waiting a few pics


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 31, 2012)

thanks Sam  .. will upload them soon .. but I didn't get the link for the warranty page on flipkart for that laptop. Can u plz give me the link if you know?


----------



## RON28 (Sep 1, 2012)

vishal12 said:


> thanks Sam  .. will upload them soon .. but I didn't get the link for the warranty page on flipkart for that laptop. Can u plz give me the link if you know?



Samsung Laptop - Additional Warranty Offer


----------



## vishal12 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks RON28. Have registered my NP300E5X-A01IN  for 1 year additional warranty.




Installed Win 7 Ultimate .. worked on it all night .. Really silent .. Stays really cool .. My ideapad y560 also runs cool, but this one stays cooler.. 



Well spaced keys .. good build quality..  the *keys on the trackpad are clicky though* .. also the trackpad could have been better ..



Scratch resistant surface .. 

It has 3 usb 2.0 ports .. anti-reflective display is great .. 

 


If you can live without usb3.0 ..overall at 34k including backpack ..and 2 years warranty ..  it's a good option against lenovo g580. I don't know if g580 comes with 2 years warranty or not ..but g580 is available @ 33k in the local markets.

The samsung NP300E5X-A01IN is lighter than g580. 

Thanks a lot - to this forum


----------



## RON28 (Sep 4, 2012)

vishal12 said:


> Thanks RON28. Have registered my NP300E5X-A01IN  for 1 year additional warranty.
> 
> View attachment 6694
> 
> ...



congrats, nice looking laptop. samsung has ultrabook looks in all there laptops. enjoy with your new partner.


----------

